# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty TNHH Lữ hành Hương Giang - Huế

## dulichcungban

*Loai hình doanh nghiệp*: Công ty TNHH

*Năm thành lập:* 2006

*Số tài khoản + Ngân hàng*: N/A

*Mã số thuế*: 3300383045

*Người đại diện doanh nghiệp:* NGUYỄN HÀNG QUÝ

*Địa chỉ liên hệ*: Số 7-Lê Hồng Phong - Thành phố Huế - Thừa Thiên Huế - Vietnam

*E-mail*: sales@charmingvietnam.com

        Phone: (84-54) 3949595

        Fax: (84-54) 3821426

Thông tin giới thiệu

    CÔNG TY TNHH LỮ HÀNH HƯƠNG GIANG

    Công ty TNHH Lữ hành Hương Giang tiền thân là Trung tâm Lữ hành trực thuộc Công ty Du lịch Hương Giang, được thành lập ngày 01/01/2006.
    Đơn vị chúng tôi từ lâu đã được khẳng định thương hiệu về các dịch vụ du lịch hoàn hảo, chất lượng cao trên thị trường du lịch trong nước và quốc tế.

     Trụ sở chính của Công ty chúng tôi toạ lạc tại trung tâm Thành phố Huế, Việt Nam - Thành phố có quần thể di sản Văn Hoá Thế giới và là thành phố đặc trưng Festival của Việt Nam. Ngoài ra, còn có một mạng lưới rộng lớn được đặt tại Thủ đô Hà Nội, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và tại nước ngoài, với mong muốn mang lại những sản phẩm, dịch vụ tốt nhất, thuận lợi nhất cho quý khách hàng.

    Đến với chúng tôi, Quý khách sẽ được đảm bảo về các sản phẩm, dịch vụ hoàn hảo mang tính chuyên nghiệp cao trong chuyến hành trình ở Việt Nam và các nước Đông Dương.

    + Lĩnh vực kinh doanh của chúng tôi:

    * Lữ hành Quốc tế 

    * Lữ hành Nội địa

    * Đặt và giữ chỗ khách sạn

    * Đại lý bán vé máy bay Quốc tế, Nội địa

    * Vận chuyển khách Du lịch

    * Tàu hoả cao cấp Hà Nội - Huế - Đà Nẵng

    * Các dịch vụ du lịch khác



    + Các thành tích đã đạt được:

    * Topten Lữ Hành Quốc tế năm 2003

    * Topten Lữ Hành Quốc tế năm 2006

    * Topten Lữ Hành Quốc tế năm 2007

    * Topten Lữ Hành Quốc tế năm 2008

    * Topten Lữ Hành Quốc tế năm 2009

    * Bằng Khen Thủ tướng Chính Phủ Việt Nam nhiều năm liền.

    + Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:  HUONG GIANG TRAVEL

      Trụ sở chính: 07 Lê Hồng Phong, Thành Phố Huế, Việt Nam
            Điện thoại:: (84-54) 3 94 95 96
            Fax: (84-54) 3 821 426

             Phòng vé máy bay và giao dịch: 11 Lê Lợi, Thành Phố Huế, Việt Nam
             Điện thoại: (84-54) 3 83 84 85 
             Fax: (84-54) 3 832 976

----------

